# Northern Colorado Bodybuilding Results



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

As many of you know I competed in the 2004 Northern this past Saturday, April 3rd.

I weighed in at 179lbs as an Open Light-Heavweight. There were 7 in my weight class, and they did not even place me in the top 5.

In my opinion I should have lost more weight and entered as a Middle-weight (the cut-off is 176lbs). Also, I was not cut enough, very lean, but I lacked the "ripped" look that was needed, I looked "flat". The competition was stiff, as expected, it always is at this particular show.

I have watched the pre-judging video several times, it was definitely close all around. I am not going to make any excuses or say I deserved to be placed higher. If that is how the judges saw it I am sure they were correct.

I am not upset in the least though. I am now even more motivated! I plan to compete June 26th in the Colorado State Championships, another tuff show, and it's a national qualifier.

I will take the next week off from training and of course from dieting, and then back to the game plan. Which is to compete as an Open Middleweight at this next show, and get leaner.

I posted some pics, I apologize at the quality, I had to extract them from the video, my wife could not take pics cause she was video taping for me which I felt was more important to get an accurate assement of myself, my stage performance, etc.

I was very happy with my overall stage performance. I came off confident, no shaking, no cramping, that is one aspect that I was 95% satisifed with. 

I wanted to post the entire pre-judging video here, but I am having trouble getting a decent copy on to digital media.

I should have some better pics in a few days and if so I promise I will post them. I have nothing to hide. 


(click the thumbnails for larger size!)


----------



## atherjen (Apr 4, 2004)

you look great to me!! I have much respect for those that can take the diet and training all the way to stage!  
as you said, it just motivates you more for the future, job well done nevertheless!   
you have the postive attitude to reach your ultimate goals!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

THANKS ATHERGEN! 


here are a few more pics...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 4, 2004)

You've got a great attitude P.  That is what it's gonna take.  Pics look good too.  Looking forward to the others.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks, appreciate it.

my wife thought I would be all upset at my placing, or lack of placing, and the first thing I said was nope, I just need to find out what went wrong so I can fix it for the next show in 3 months!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

Prince you look good, but IMO you may have smoothed out a lil too much in these pics.  Did you do a carb deplete and load? That or you were holding onto a lil too much water.   Was this the prejudging or night show?

You've got great size!  Play with your last week a lil more before the next show and you should kick some serious


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks, I agree, a week before the show I did not look as flat. 

I did increase carbs thursday and friday, by about 150 grams, that may have caused me to smooth out.

I think next time I will just leave carbs alone completely, I have always been a bit sensitive to carbs and water weight, I had the same damn problem 10 years ago.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 4, 2004)

I have the same problem when I do a deplete and load with carbs.  My body tends to hold onto all the water that I am trying to get rid of.  I did that for three figure comps, the last one I did I only played with my sodium intake and water the last week.  Left carbs the same the whole time.  Looked alot fuller doing so.

You have time before your next show to play with it.  Good luck!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2004)

Way to go prince.  You look awsome!!


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

Looking good there Prince.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks and thanks.


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 4, 2004)

Where was in Northern Colorado?


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 4, 2004)

It woulda been tight to go to


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Prince, good job getting up there and competing, that in itself takes loads of dedication and hard work.

I'm glad your attitude is to make yourself better and learn with experience... I think it'll help you alot in the next show.

Have a good week off!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Where was in Northern Colorado?



It's at the Boulder Theatre every year, first week of April.

you can see all NPC show dates here: http://www.jefftaylor.com/calendar/index.html


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Prince, good job getting up there and competing, that in itself takes loads of dedication and hard work.
> 
> I'm glad your attitude is to make yourself better and learn with experience... I think it'll help you alot in the next show.
> ...



thanks EGGS.

I have already gained 9lbs!!! 

I weighed 188lbs today.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Haha, there you go... the secret to true mass gains.  What have you been eating?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

nothing special, I guess just more food in general, and probably a lot more carbs and fat than I have for the past 3 months.

it's pretty typical to gain quite a bit back, just carbs and water weight alone can bump you up 5-10lbs pretty easily. 

I figure by next Sunday I will be at about 195lbs.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeah, that does make sense.  Well I hope you enjoy being off the diet for the next week


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2004)

Excellent job Prince 

The whole process is a win in itself. 

At least you know what things to try for your next comp and you'll come in fuller next time.  

You look great and you did great!   

I hope you get the video up, I would enjoy watching your routine


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2004)

Prince you looked awesome!  I think all of your friends here at IM are proud of you.  Not just for your conditioning, but also your positive attitude.  Assess, adjust, kick butt at that next show!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 4, 2004)

It's hard to tell but it does look like you are holding a little water.  Great delt size  Keep up the fight.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

everything looked good to me prince

and i think your chest looks very good and thick!

good job with everything and good luck to you in future comps


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice work man, it takes cajones to get up there. That in itself is a victory.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2004)

Jodi, JerseyDevil, maniclion, myCATpowerlifts, camarosuper6 (and everyone that responded) - thank you for the support and kind words! 

It's great to come "home" after defeat and get so much support! 

Hopefully in June I can come back with better news.


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2004)

Great pix, and an even  better attitude towards it. Props


----------



## Randy (Apr 4, 2004)

Great job Prince, your photos look awsome.
It most definately takes a lot of discipline and courage to get up on stage and compete.   I admire all your efforts.  You make a great inspiring role model for the forum .


----------



## once was fat (Apr 4, 2004)

Wow awesone job.  He was at a show all weekend and still made time to get on ironmag.  What a great guy.  I would have told everyone that I wouldnt be available but you didnt.  Thanks for changing my e-mail address.


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all...congratulations for having the drive, dedication, and discipline to do what it takes to get on stage at a bodybuilding competition. You are to be respected and applauded for your spartan efforts.

Second, I think you looked excellent overall but agree that you need to drop about 5 more lbs to be at the top of the middles. Your chest, shoulder, and arms were all on point, but you lacked some back detail, especially through the middle and lower portions. I think that 5 lbs will take care of this.

Also, you need to work on the side chest pose. That can be one of your strongest poses b/c of your great delts/chest/arms, but you lifted your shoulder too high and flattened your chest.

You really did great buddy. You looked amazing and I bet will crack the top 5 in your next outing!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 5, 2004)

way to go Prince!  you look very good in the pics and it sounds like you have a great game plan to do even better at your next one.  your outlook is great and it's going to pay off.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2004)

kuso, Randy, once was fat, gopro, nikegurl -  thanks for your support and kind words, it is appreciated!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Second, I think you looked excellent overall but agree that you need to drop about 5 more lbs to be at the top of the middles. Your chest, shoulder, and arms were all on point, but you lacked some back detail, especially through the middle and lower portions. I think that 5 lbs will take care of this.
> 
> *Yup, after seeing the video and pics I agree 100%. My back is a trouble spot as far as leaness, I think it's one of the last areas that gets cut.*
> ...


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_



I only mentioned those things b/c I want you to do even better in June!! And you WILL!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 5, 2004)

Arms are very impressive... I think tri's especially... can't wait to see the progress that is made from comp to comp... for your first comp I'm amazed... if you can get into the middleweights you'll no doubt have some awesome performances...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I only mentioned those things b/c I want you to do even better in June!! And you WILL!



I know...I appreciate and welcome any constructive criticism!


----------



## bigss75 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> It's at the Boulder Theatre every year, first week of April.
> 
> you can see all NPC show dates here: http://www.jefftaylor.com/calendar/index.html


 

I really need to know whats going on around town in boulder. I am like five minutes away. I remeber one in Longmont awhile back my friends went to it but i was sick so i didnt.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job Prince


----------



## Var (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job Prince!!!  It really impresses me how you guys (and girls) can get up there in front of a crowd and be scrutinized .   
Keep it up!  I'm sure you'll place next comp.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2004)

I missed this.........Great job Prince! Next time when you are more ripped, go after the biggest guy on stage and make all eyes focus on you! Pose right with him and intimidate him. (of course this is done at the night show). Most scoring is completed during pre judging.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Excellent job Prince
> 
> The whole process is a win in itself.
> ...




DITTO


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2004)

HoldDaMayo, PreMier, Var, dg806, BabsieGirl - *THANKS!*


----------



## I'm Trying (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job Prince!! Next time I believe you'll place top 3. Just keep on truckin!!!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 6, 2004)

_ I was like : "Who is this action figure at prince´s avatar ? " 
Anyway, you look really good and competitions are like that, not exactly the best judgment, not always right. 

When do you intend to compete again ? _


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> When do you intend to compete again ? [/i]



June 26th - 2004 NPC Colorado State Championships


----------



## dedicated57 (Apr 6, 2004)

prince i kno u will do better next comp i would like to see some pics if u have ne of ure comp


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dedicated57 *_
> prince i kno u will do better next comp i would like to see some pics if u have ne of ure comp




Did you skip over the whole first page of this thread?


----------



## dedicated57 (Apr 7, 2004)

i wanted to know if he had ne pictures of his competition like the other people in the show


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2004)

Who was it up there that said his avatar looked like an action figure?   That was funny


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Who was it up there that said his avatar looked like an action figure?   That was funny



that is a compliment right?


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2004)

Absolutely Prince....
You look great!   I was just laughing at that comment about your avatar...  It's the way your sticking your chest out and arms out.....   You look like a buffed action figure


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2004)

3 New pics:


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow.  Without those stage lights on you, your black!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2004)

yup, two coats of pro tan and a coat of dream tan.


----------



## Randy (Apr 9, 2004)

That's where the black body builders have the advantage.
They don't have to worry about putting all that crap all over their body for each competition.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> That's where the black body builders have the advantage.
> They don't have to worry about putting all that crap all over their body for each competition.



Depends on how "black" they are, if they are light colored black (like half back people) they still need coloring.


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 3 New pics:



You look great Prince. You have very good thighs so put one out and flex it when you hit your ab shot!! I am betting that you are even better than your pics show. You just need to polish your posing to show your "true" self!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2004)

these pics just went up today, check them out!

http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventframe?event=01RS001Y0F&start=48&ts=1081779669


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> these pics just went up today, check them out!
> 
> http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventframe?event=01RS001Y0F&start=48&ts=1081779669



You look terrific! With a little more tweaking you will be a dangerous middleweight! Excellent, balanced physique!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You look terrific! With a little more tweaking you will be a dangerous middleweight! Excellent, balanced physique!



thanks! 

Just started back to working out and dieting (eating clean, not contest strict yet) Saturday.

My plan is to go into the Colorado State (June 26th) at around 172-174lbs, which will be 6-8lbs lighter.


----------



## gopro (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> thanks!
> 
> Just started back to working out and dieting (eating clean, not contest strict yet) Saturday.
> ...



Should be the perfect weight for you!


----------



## Randy (Apr 12, 2004)

Damn Prince...

You should have colored yourself green and you would of looked like the incredible hulk   

All jokes aside, those pictures look great!  You should be proud of your accomplishments.   Now if we can just get Mudge up there 

Randy



> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> these pics just went up today, check them out!
> 
> http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?eventframe?event=01RS001Y0F&start=48&ts=1081779669


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Way to go Prince.....you look great in my opinion.  I have no information and criticism to offer RE: judging -- I'm still learning.

You did great though, just getting there is half the battle.


Now go get 'em in June


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2004)

thanks Randy & Fitgirl70.


----------

